# Spraying Brisket While Smoking



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What is the ration of apple juice, apple cider vinegar, and water?


----------



## BCA01 (Sep 3, 2011)

You can use any one of the three or any combo of the three as far as I know. I don't know exactly what Franklin uses but I searched a little trying to find out. I've used roughly a 50/50 mix of water and ACV the last couple times and it's worked well.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll research this a little more. I'm going with 30-30-30 for now.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I go 50/50 water/vineger. I have a buddie that has won some competitions by pour pickle juice on it when he wraps it. Haven't tried it but again... he has won with it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

**** Chaser said:


> I go 50/50 water/vineger. I have a buddie that has won some competitions by pour pickle juice on it when he wraps it. Haven't tried it but again... he has won with it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That's a really big secret!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Really???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Good news is V Bottom don't read reply's. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

**** Chaser said:


> I go 50/50 water/vineger. I have a buddie that has won some competitions by pour pickle juice on it when he wraps it. Haven't tried it but again... he has won with it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 Some have said that pickle juice is the secret to Franklin's brisket.
I've never tried it but it might be worth it. I believe the rumor was they rubbed it down with pickle juice before smoking.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

HAYBL said:


> Some have said that pickle juice is the secret to Franklin's brisket.
> I've never tried it but it might be worth it. I believe the rumor was they rubbed it down with pickle juice before smoking.


IMHO... rubbing it pickle juice won't do doodle squat just before your put it on pit. All spraying does is help develope a good bark.

I can however see advantages to adding it when wrapped. Particularly if the temperature stalls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

mine is 50% apple juice
25% apple cider vinegar
25% pineapple juice
it lives in the fridge in the spray bottle


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

**** Chaser said:


> Really???
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


It will make your meat taste like pickles why ruin a good brisket!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Apple juice. Just to help with bark and moisture.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

& i always use a water pan in all of my smokers
in my pellet cooker


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

K Man said:


> It will make your meat taste like pickles why ruin a good brisket!


That's why I have never tried it. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

HAYBL said:


> Some have said that pickle juice is the secret to Franklin's brisket.
> I've never tried it but it might be worth it. I believe the rumor was they rubbed it down with pickle juice before smoking.


Interesting I may have to try it, but i think the biggest secret to franklins Brisket is that he buys a dam good brisket to start with.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

T-Muney said:


> Interesting I may have to try it, but i think the biggest secret to franklins Brisket is that he buys a dam good brisket to start with.


Completely agree and that's what I mentioned on a different thread about ribs. I think the secret is in the meat.
I bought a brisket and some pork ribs from the place he advertises for up in Kansas and the ribs especially were awesome. Completely different tasting meat.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure where the pickle juice would come. I thought Franklin wrapped with butcher paper. Maybe he was just trying something different on that one show I saw


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

T-Muney said:


> Interesting I may have to try it, but i think the biggest secret to franklins Brisket is that he buys a dam good brisket to start with.


X 2 on the quality of brisket. I read in the article below that when he changed to a different vendor and type (all natural prime) that it put his product over the top and the hipsters literally ate it up, no pun intended. On the other hand, I've smoked some select briskets and had them turn out better than prime I've smoked in the past.

http://www.texasmonthly.com/food/of-meat-and-men/

If anyone gets a chance,read the Texas Monthly article. It's a great read on how he came up in the barbecue world.

Regarding the pickle juice, I'm a bit skeptical. Try 50/50 wooster and H2O and spray the briskly down about every 2 hrs. Remember when you are smoking "if your lookin you ain't cookin"!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Great read!


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Great article, thanks for the link.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Not sure where the pickle juice would come. I thought Franklin wrapped with butcher paper. Maybe he was just trying something different on that one show I saw


He wraps them in butcher paper. I toured his cooking area last month and all the briskets on his pits were wrapped in butcher paper. It was about 8 pm when we did the tour so not sure how long they had been on at that point.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

T-Muney said:


> It was about 8 pm when we did the tour so not sure how long they had been on at that point.


I read somewhere that he puts them on around 12:00-2::00 and pulls them around midnight and sits them in a Cambro until the next day.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Phat Boy said:


> I read somewhere that he puts them on around 12:00-2::00 and pulls them around midnight and sits them in a Cambro until the next day.


Sounds right, I know they said they pull them in the middle of the night and keep them in an ovenish thing at 145 till they are served the next day.


----------

